# 13X7 New Candy Blue Spokes $400



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes*
_*$400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...*_


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:02 PM~18823332
> *13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes
> $400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...
> 
> ...


Remember this is with your choice of any knock-off style you want and adapters you need


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

If you throw in those chips for 400 I want the same rim pictured. If ur down I'll come pick them up, let me kno


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Oct 15 2010, 08:20 PM~18823510
> *If you throw in those chips for 400 I want the same rim pictured. If ur down I'll come pick them up, let me kno
> *


Sorry man I can't do em with chips for $400, if you want them with chips add $45... come get them :biggrin:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:23 PM~18823536
> *Sorry man I can't do em with chips for $400, if you want them with chips add $45... come get them  :biggrin:
> *


How much shipped to 93221 cen Cali I cuz I won't be in LA til next weekend. I can meet you in Bakersfield Sunday if your going to the car show


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Oct 15 2010, 08:45 PM~18823729
> *How much shipped to 93221 cen Cali I cuz I won't be in LA til next weekend. I can meet you in Bakersfield Sunday if your going to the car show
> *


Shipping to 93221 $50


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

How much shipped to texas 78332


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO60_@Oct 15 2010, 08:53 PM~18823781
> *How much shipped to texas 78332
> *


$75


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

You got any candy green for this price?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 09:02 PM~18823332
> *13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes
> $400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Sale Pending...*


----------



## chano_murillo (Jul 18, 2010)

How much for 14x6 shalow front wheel drive all crome.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

if you still got these let me no how much shipped to Charlotte NC 28227. These would set my 63 off


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

If sale falls threw let me kno I'll get them


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 and 59 rider+Oct 17 2010, 12:33 PM~18833668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but they sold yesterday... money in hand :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chano_murillo_@Oct 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18830704
> *How much for 14x6 shalow front wheel drive all crome.
> *


$385/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn that was a good deal clean ass rims homie nice work


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 16 2010, 07:57 PM~18829226
> *You got any candy green for this price?
> 
> *



:dunno:


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

How much for some all chrome 13X7's shipped to texas 78332.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USF '63+Oct 16 2010, 05:57 PM~18829226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the closest I have to green right now... $585/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO60_@Oct 18 2010, 02:31 PM~18843197
> *How much for some all chrome 13X7's shipped to texas 78332.
> *


$420/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME BLUE ONES LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO TEXAS 78332. 13X7


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 18 2010, 06:11 PM~18843913
> *This is the closest I have to green right now... $585/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> 
> 
> ...



wont match, thanks anyway


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:04 PM~18823351
> *Remember this is with your choice of any knock-off style you want and adapters you need
> *


Do you have another set? If so, same price?


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:02 PM~18823332
> *13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes
> $400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...
> 
> ...


i need these for my belair


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO60_@Oct 18 2010, 05:14 PM~18844515
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME BLUE ONES LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO TEXAS 78332. 13X7
> *


$540/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 18 2010, 05:17 PM~18844545
> *wont match, thanks anyway
> *


No problem...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matthew64+Oct 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18845958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing I can build you a set $465 with accy's


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

Why cant u build mine for 465 w/ accy


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO60_@Oct 19 2010, 06:25 PM~18854893
> *Why cant u build mine for 465 w/ accy
> *


I did, plus shipping :yes:


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 21 2010, 10:03 PM~18876683
> *I did, plus shipping :yes:
> *


sounds good


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

how much for the candy blue spokes shipped to charlotte nc 28227. Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 and 59 rider_@Oct 22 2010, 07:02 PM~18884065
> *how much for the candy blue spokes shipped to charlotte nc 28227. Thanks
> *


$560/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

my car is a electric blue sorder like the color of the blue dodgers hat. Do you think these would be a close match for that color? Or are these liter or darker. Lokks close to the color in the pics but hard to say. Thanks homie


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:02 PM~18823332
> *13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes
> $400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...
> 
> ...


How much for set like these shipped to 88203


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 and 59 rider_@Oct 23 2010, 09:21 AM~18887564
> *my car is a electric blue sorder like the color of the blue dodgers hat. Do you think these would be a close match for that color? Or are these liter or darker. Lokks close to the color in the pics but hard to say. Thanks homie
> *


If its the one in your avitar I think they look different :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Oct 23 2010, 06:41 PM~18890291
> *How much for  set like these shipped to 88203
> *


$545/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

how much for a set of the candy blue ones in the first pic, two 14x7 and two 14x6 for my big body,shipped to 98801, no tool or knockoff or adapter. jusr rims :0


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i need 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 chrome shipped to 33183


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

homie i need a quote for some chrome wheels with black spokes.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

How much for a set of 13x7's all chrome? And how much for a set of 13x7's gold nipples and gold hub shipped to 93210 (central cali)? Send me a P.M.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:02 PM~18823332
> *13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes
> $400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Marcos_707 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:02 PM~18823332
> *13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes
> $400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...
> 
> ...


Do you have a set like these bt brandywine or dark color burgundy?...shipped to 95407...pm for price n details thanks


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 08:02 PM~18823332
> *13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Candy Blue Spokes
> $400.00 picked up or plus shipping... Includes: Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool (Chips are extra)...
> 
> ...


 how much shipped to 99156...but with the blue dish and spokes?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good damn deal!!!!


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

how much for 14x6 candy blue shipped to 98902( for four) with wheel chip


----------

